# 68W AIT and airborne.



## jonathanrs89 (Oct 30, 2012)

I am supposed to leave in January to 68W Basic, followed by AIT, followed by Airborne School. How is the combat medic training, I am an EMT-B and Have worked as an EMT for about a yr. What should I be expecting. 

Thanks.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 30, 2012)

Put your brain on standby.


----------



## Ace 227 (Oct 31, 2012)

Not necessarily true...  Take what they teach you and filter through some of it based on what you already know.  I went to Ft. Sam in 2010 after being an EMT for 2 years and I feel the training I received was very good.  There were certainly many Whiskeys who didn't grasp everything or only grasped the sexy, trauma stuff(IVs, NCDs, crics, etc.) without gaining the background knowledge to understand fluid resuscitation or o2 therapy or pharmacology, but the info IS there and if you pay attention and apply your previous knowledge, I think you'll see the bad rap the program has gotten in recent years isn't entirely deserved. 

That being said, have we gotten new medics at my unit within the past two years that haven't known a thing? Absolutely and it is unfortunate.  Just don't let that be you.  Be friends with your fellow fast-trackers but don't forget the Army is a team game and you need to help your battle-buddies along as well.


----------



## RocketMedic (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh, learn the material. Just don't ask why the Army does what it does in daily operation- you'll see what I mean. Get ready to be a kid in terms of permitted freedoms for the next three to six years.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks. 

So Ace 227, are you currently a 68W? I decided I want to do this for the following reasons. I am joining the NG, because I want to become a Paramedic, and eventually Fire Medic. I know it is a 6 yr commitment, and I know I can and most likely will be deployed. I do not mind either of those at all. And while doing one weekend a month, I can work my retail job that pays more than most EMT jobs anywhere. I plan on using the NG benefits to pay for school. And I have read that the experience you get in 68W is really good, nothing like I will see in the civilian side.


----------



## RocketMedic (Nov 1, 2012)

jonathanrs89 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So Ace 227, are you currently a 68W? I decided I want to do this for the following reasons. I am joining the NG, because I want to become a Paramedic, and eventually Fire Medic. I know it is a 6 yr commitment, and I know I can and most likely will be deployed. I do not mind either of those at all. And while doing one weekend a month, I can work my retail job that pays more than most EMT jobs anywhere. I plan on using the NG benefits to pay for school. And I have read that the experience you get in 68W is really good, nothing like I will see in the civilian side.



PM me, 68W/Paramedic here.


----------



## Ace 227 (Nov 5, 2012)

jonathanrs89 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> So Ace 227, are you currently a 68W? I decided I want to do this for the following reasons. I am joining the NG, because I want to become a Paramedic, and eventually Fire Medic. I know it is a 6 yr commitment, and I know I can and most likely will be deployed. I do not mind either of those at all. And while doing one weekend a month, I can work my retail job that pays more than most EMT jobs anywhere. I plan on using the NG benefits to pay for school. And I have read that the experience you get in 68W is really good, nothing like I will see in the civilian side.



I am currently a 68W in the NG as well as an EMT/Firefighter.  While the training you receive at Ft. Sam can be great if you apply yourself to it, whether or not it is better than what you will see on the civilian side is all relative. Without a doubt, the trauma training I got in the Army is far and above what you will learn as an EMT civilian side, even as a paramedic in some systems, but you will not see any "real" trauma in training, just manakins. Deployment is a whole other issue as it all depends where you go and what you do while you're there.  

Personally, I work in civilian EMS so that my military skills stay sharp since I am not stationed on a base and do not conduct sustainment training regularly.  What I have seen and experienced in civilian EMS has not only put me well above my NG peers in my unit but has also been more comprehensive than many of my Active duty peers as well.  The experience gained from making multiple pt contacts daily with people who aren't your typical military PTs, i.e. healthy 18-30 yo males, is invaluable and will make you a better medic in the Guard. 

That being said, if you plan to become a 68W and then become a EMT-P, work in EMS when you return home, if only part time so you can still work in retail and pay your bills.  If you take what you do in the military seriously, it is necessary to immerse yourself in it.  Too many times have I seen the consequences of those who don't.


----------



## jonathanrs89 (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks both of you provided great info. I am trying to get in as a volunteer with a Fire Department to keep up on my EMT knowledge. Since the only EMS company is about an hr away. I just moved to this state a few months ago from California, So I found it a lot different. One EMS company vs. 20 or so in San Diego. They have the Intermediate EMT level here (now advanced) but I figured if I will spend the money and time, just go straight to medic once I feel ready.


----------

